# Garage question



## FireInTheWire (Oct 30, 2011)

Hello everyone-
I've got some homework I'm doing and I want to see if someone can give me a little clarification on something. I'm getting better at navigating the code, but I'm still pretty new to this so your advice is appreciated. :thumbsup:

There is a receptacle installed within 6 feet of the vehicle door of a residential garage. Is this receptacle considered by the NEC to be a dry, damp, or wet location? Or all of the above?

I chose damp, because in 210.8 (A) (2), it says that receptacles installed in a residential garage must have a GFCI. GFCIs are required in areas where there is moisture present- and that's why I chose damp.

Comments?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

That's a dry location. Nobody designs the garage to be wet or damp inside, otherwise the construction materials would be totally different. 

Think about this... is a receptacle installed under a window, in the living room, a damp location because you could potentially leave the window open during a rain shower? Heck no. Is the receptacle for the garbage disposal, under the sink, a wet or damp location because the sink might leak one day? Heck no.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Dry*

I'll say dry


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

thats a dry location in my book.


----------



## elecpatsfan (Oct 1, 2010)

still does have to be gfi though


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

FireInTheWire said:


> Hello everyone-
> I've got some homework I'm doing and I want to see if someone can give me a little clarification on something. I'm getting better at navigating the code, but I'm still pretty new to this so your advice is appreciated. :thumbsup:
> 
> There is a receptacle installed within 6 feet of the vehicle door of a residential garage. Is this receptacle considered by the NEC to be a dry, damp, or wet location? Or all of the above?
> ...


Its a Dry Location.
The GFCI requirement is due to that is were a lot of folks use power tools and extension cords while standing on the concrete or outside on the earth

To assist in your understanding of wet/damp locations for receptacles ( and to get you into your code book) I suggest you look into article 406.9

I could just tell you but I think one learns more if they look it up then read it.


----------



## FireInTheWire (Oct 30, 2011)

manchestersparky said:


> Its a Dry Location.
> The GFCI requirement is due to that is were a lot of folks use power tools and extension cords while standing on the concrete or outside on the earth
> 
> To assist in your understanding of wet/damp locations for receptacles ( and to get you into your code book) I suggest you look into article 406.9
> ...


This was helpful. I figured that the gfci requirement also had to do with the power tools. I appreciate the code reference!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> That's a dry location. Nobody designs the garage to be wet or damp inside, otherwise the construction materials would be totally different.


That is the same standard I use, I base my installation on the materials.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Right. If this garage, for instance, had FRP wall liner and a floor drain to wash cars indoors, I'd call it a wet location. That would be unusual, though. Maybe a commercial truck garage.


----------

